# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey0014 World's 1st Samsung CDMA A-Key Read/Write - SPC Read/Write & Much more !

## mohamed73

*World's 1st* Added Samsung CDMA A-KEY READ Supported. *World's 1st* Added Samsung CDMA A-KEY WRITE Supported. *World's 1st*  Added Samsung CDMA SPC READ Supported. *World's 1st*  Added Samsung CDMA SPC WRITE Supported. *Added* support for MTK device with IMEI 3 read,write via NVRAM method. baseband method will be updated soon.    *Added* auto imei checksum while repair mtk imei.  this will avoid user mistakes for last digit wrong imei    *Improved* full rewrite NVRAM imei write method for MTK devices. more stable more better then older one. *Improved* adb work with super user on some case not return anything. *Improved* remove pattern modem for not found phone issue on some models. *Improved* readinfo for samsung will read cpu type,msl address.  *Some  copy paster may cry here why we wrote World First due to solution was  only made by us first.and released unlimited in dongle only by us.
Any post who is offtopic,thanks,nice update will be deleted.*    *Download*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *All Updates & History :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Successful Stories* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

